# Nintendo Digital Event



## Justin (Jun 7, 2015)

Discuss Nintendo's E3 event titled the Nintendo Digital Event at 9:00AM PT on June 16th!




			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> Get the news on upcoming games and much more directly from Nintendo in this special streaming event. Save the date and be here at 9 a.m. PT on Tues., June 16.



Watch here: http://e3.nintendo.com/


----------



## Murray (Jun 8, 2015)

i hope there's a daisy game


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2015)

Murray said:


> i hope there's a daisy game



i hope theres a jigglypuff game


----------



## Boidoh (Jun 11, 2015)

Pokemon Z


----------



## Boccages (Jun 11, 2015)

Animal Crossing Wii U


----------



## spamurai (Jun 15, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> Pokemon Z



Pokemon Z and 700+ Amiibo Cards XD



NouvelleOrange said:


> Animal Crossing Wii U



I'm still undecided... I really don't think they will announce a Wii-U title... I'm thinking Smash Bros/Mario Kart will just get new AC characters/DLC...


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2015)

spamurai said:


> Pokemon Z and 700+ Amiibo Cards XD



code digging has shown that there is the potential space left to give all Pokemon an amiibo so.. 
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...or_a_future_of_pokemon_cards_and_mii_fighters


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 15, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i hope theres a jigglypuff game


I hope they reveal amiibo Land. XD


----------



## spamurai (Jun 15, 2015)

Jake. said:


> code digging has shown that there is the potential space left to give all Pokemon an amiibo so..
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...or_a_future_of_pokemon_cards_and_mii_fighters



Wouldn't surprise me. Look how well Pokemon Trading Cards are still selling 15 years after their first release xD
Hopefully they'd do it by generations if they did.


----------



## Murray (Jun 15, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I hope they reveal amiibo Land. XD



Why? It's not like you can use your amiibos if they're in their boxes??


----------



## shunishu (Jun 15, 2015)

a bunch of indie games for wiiu were just posted on youtube. demos seem to be out too.. havent checked tho


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 15, 2015)

spamurai said:


> I'm still undecided... I really don't think they will announce a Wii-U title... I'm thinking Smash Bros/Mario Kart will just get new AC characters/DLC...



Well it's been over 3 years now, so I assume the AC team haven't JUST been developing splatoon and that happy home maker spin off game


----------



## shunishu (Jun 15, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Well it's been over 3 years now, so I assume the AC team haven't JUST been developing splatoon and that happy home maker spin off game


maybe they've just been developing smash and mario kart content..


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 15, 2015)

shunishu said:


> maybe they've just been developing smash and mario kart content..



Well when they announced splatoon at e3 last year it was only 10% complete so they had atleast 1 or 2 years to start working on ac wii u. They could announce it and release it next. I'm beginning to look up at the chances but I still think its pretty slim


----------



## shunishu (Jun 15, 2015)

i know .. i hope its coming too, but... ^^


----------



## spamurai (Jun 15, 2015)

I hope its not coming in all honesty. 
Animal Crossing is much better as a hand-held game... We'd miss out on street pass etc, and they'd probably sell less games cos more people own 3DS's than Wii-U's... unless they plan on releasing s*** loads of paid DLC for it :/ which would suck.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 15, 2015)

If Animal Crossing Wii U is announced I will legit cry tears of joy


----------



## Heyden (Jun 15, 2015)

So is it 90 minutes frim now?


----------



## spamurai (Jun 15, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> So is it 90 minutes frim now?



I thought it was tomorrow... 24.5 hours from now 0_o (4pm GMT 9am PDT)


----------



## Rasha (Jun 15, 2015)

spamurai said:


> I thought it was tomorrow... 24.5 hours from now 0_o (4pm GMT 9am PDT)



woah I thought it's after tomorrow but guess out I was wrong! oh my god I can't wait! all I really want is Metroid, please god let it happen...


----------



## shunishu (Jun 15, 2015)

so is there really nothing happening today.. that seems mean.. not hyped anymore.. 
sorry nintendo..


----------



## Rasha (Jun 15, 2015)

shunishu said:


> so is there really nothing happening today.. that seems mean.. not hyped anymore..
> sorry nintendo..



well the silence might be part of the surprise, or at least that's what I believe....


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 15, 2015)

shunishu said:


> so is there really nothing happening today.. that seems mean.. not hyped anymore..
> sorry nintendo..



That your own fault for not looking at the times... Can't say it's mean when you got yourself overhyped... Whats another day anyway?


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 15, 2015)

shunishu said:


> so is there really nothing happening today.. that seems mean.. not hyped anymore..
> sorry nintendo..



It's a games convention, not a Nintendo convention.

You have unrealistic expectations if you think E3 was going to be full of Nintendo-related things, child.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 15, 2015)

coming from a nintendo ambassador that is really mean xD 
just kidding
i feel misunderstood ^^

also, please don't call me child, child. thanks ^^

where's y'all's' sense of humour IT'S E3333


----------



## spamurai (Jun 15, 2015)

It's a far point. Nintendo's conference should come before some of the other parties given that it's the Electronic 3 lol... 

Anyone heard that the implicitly rejected that NX console will be android? or something... GameStop podcast thingy said it, which is random. On once had Android would be sweet for developers.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 15, 2015)

shunishu said:


> coming from a nintendo ambassador that is really mean xD
> just kidding
> i feel misunderstood ^^
> 
> ...



I have a sense of humour if its funny.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 15, 2015)

shunishu said:


> coming from a nintendo ambassador that is really mean xD
> just kidding
> i feel misunderstood ^^
> 
> ...



What does having an ambassador status on my NNID have to do with anything..?

Stop acting like one then. ^^

Clearly not here, and nor is the humour.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 15, 2015)

Damnit I thought it was today. Woke up at 11 for nothing .-.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 15, 2015)

If ac comes out on the Wii u, I will buy a Wii u, ac and Mario kart no questions asked.


----------



## DoomTerminatorX (Jun 15, 2015)

*Nintendo Digital Event Predictions*

What are you're guys predictions for tomorrow's Nintendo Digital Event. My predictions are

Animal Crossing Wii U

New Mario Kart 8 DLC

Hyrule Warriors 3DS

Sonic Boom: Fire & Ice

Star Fox Wii U

Mario Maker

The new Chibi Robo game

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also New Metroid Game

- - - Post Merge - - -

New F-Zero game

Mother 3

New Mario Game


----------



## nard (Jun 15, 2015)

most of these seem pretty possible expect the last 3:

-a new f-zero? there hasnt been anything related to f-zero in the last decade expect mk8 dlc and smash bros

-mother 3 has so many things against it being localized

-didnt nintendo say there wasnt doing to be any mario this year??


----------



## WonderK (Jun 15, 2015)

Agree with all the above. I'd add The Legend Of Zelda Wii U.


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2015)

DoomTerminatorX said:


> Hyrule Warriors 3DS



how is this a prediction if it was leaked?

- - - Post Merge - - -



nard said:


> -didnt nintendo say there wasnt doing to be any mario this year??


iirc they said they wouldn't release a main series mario game this ear after MP10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 16, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Agree with all the above. I'd add The Legend Of Zelda Wii U.



Didn't they say that they wouldn't talk about Zelda U this year though?


----------



## matt (Jun 16, 2015)

Cant wait!!!!!


----------



## inkling (Jun 16, 2015)

woop! Can't wait for this. Sadly I'll be in class when it starts but I'm gonna try and watch it on my tablet


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

according to this countdown the event will start in 6 hours!!  http://www.e3countdown.com/

anybody knows where I can watch the thing live online?? would appreciate it


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> according to this countdown the event will start in 6 hours!!  http://www.e3countdown.com/
> 
> anybody knows where I can watch the thing live online?? would appreciate it



Youtube.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Youtube.



but youtube is not live dude ;(


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> but youtube is not live dude ;(



Youtube streams it..? I watched the world championships live on youtube..


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Youtube streams it..? I watched the world championships live on youtube..



hmm guess I have to do my research, hey thanks there!


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> according to this countdown the event will start in 6 hours!!  http://www.e3countdown.com/
> 
> anybody knows where I can watch the thing live online?? would appreciate it



you can watch it here http://e3.nintendo.com/


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

Jake. said:


> you can watch it here http://e3.nintendo.com/



ah this must be where I watched last year's event!! thanks love


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> ah this must be where I watched last year's event!! thanks love



idk why ur thanking me?? u should be thanking jub because it was literally on the first post of this thread..


----------



## pippy1994 (Jun 16, 2015)

How many hours away is it? I live in Australia, according to my calculations it will be at 2am my time, but just want to be sure. Hoping it's earlier >.<


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> How many hours away is it? I live in Australia, according to my calculations it will be at 2am my time, but just want to be sure. Hoping it's earlier >.<


I live in AUS, too. It's at 2am if you're in QLD, NSW or VIC.


----------



## Murray (Jun 16, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> How many hours away is it? I live in Australia, according to my calculations it will be at 2am my time, but just want to be sure. Hoping it's earlier >.<



assuming you are on the eastern side of Australia, then yes, 2am



Jake. said:


> I live in AUS, too. It's at 2am if you're in QLD, NSW or VIC.



wow go away


----------



## pippy1994 (Jun 16, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I live in AUS, too. It's at 2am if you're in QLD, NSW or VIC.



Aww poop, guess I'll be asleep then. Are you staying up to watch it?


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> Aww poop, guess I'll be asleep then. Are you staying up to watch it?


I will be unless satan appears

- - - Post Merge - - -



Murray said:


> wow go away



I answered it before u mr. Tortimer now ms. Puddles


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> Aww poop, guess I'll be asleep then. Are you staying up to watch it?



Don't let that stop you, last night Sony advent was 2am my time, but I still watched it. Lol.
It's 4pm my time so it's like perfect for me too watch .


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

wow, that's early for Na.. usually they host the digital events in the evening.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 16, 2015)

4 hours ^^


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

shunishu said:


> 4 hours ^^



I forgot there's a time difference in the US because it's so big..


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

Jake. said:


> idk why ur thanking me?? u should be thanking jub because it was literally on the first post of this thread..



because obviously I didn't see it and you had to point it out *grin*


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> because obviously I didn't see it and you had to point it out *grin*



...so what r u doin on a forum if u dont bother to read the OP??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> wow, that's early for Na.. usually they host the digital events in the evening.



im p sure ninty digital event at E3 has been this time for at least the past 3 years


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

Jake. said:


> ...so what r u doin on a forum if u dont bother to read the OP??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



usually when I read an op I miss out on something, it happened many times......anyway


----------



## Heyden (Jun 16, 2015)

so how much time left? and where can I watch it on Twitch oops


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> so how much time left? and where can I watch it on Twitch oops



its at 2am so... 2 hours 22 mins?? and http://e3.nintendo.com/


----------



## russiancars (Jun 16, 2015)

Good thing I checked this thread because I thought it was starting in around 15 minutes for some reason, hahaha. I woke up early for nothing.


----------



## Venn (Jun 16, 2015)

This is 12 Noon EST? Right?


----------



## jasa11 (Jun 16, 2015)

Im so xcited i cant wait for call of duty


----------



## spamurai (Jun 16, 2015)

jasa11 said:


> Im so xcited i cant wait for call of duty



You've missed it a bunch of it. PS4 is getting BO3 dlc first.


----------



## jasa11 (Jun 16, 2015)

spamurai said:


> You've missed it a bunch of it. PS4 is getting BO3 dlc first.



ok im going afk


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Woo!! Almost 10 minutes left!


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 16, 2015)

Venice said:


> This is 12 Noon EST? Right?



correct


----------



## Autaven (Jun 16, 2015)

Longest 10 minutes ever!!


----------



## shunishu (Jun 16, 2015)

i thought its 70 minutes from now?


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

IGNORE ME


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Nope! It's at 4pm GMT so it's like 7 minutes away!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm watching on YouTube, twitch is too laggy. Anyone else watching on YouTube?


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Nope! It's at 4pm GMT so it's like 7 minutes away!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm watching on YouTube, twitch is too laggy. Anyone else watching on YouTube?



Can you post the youtube link? :]


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Nope! It's at 4pm GMT so it's like 7 minutes away!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm watching on YouTube, twitch is too laggy. Anyone else watching on YouTube?



pretty sure it's only 3pm gmt. event starts at 9am PST.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> pretty sure it's only 3pm gmt. event starts at 9am PST.



It's 15:57 gmt atm so....


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

We are like GMT +1 at the moment soo....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry I can't post because I'm mobile :3


----------



## spamurai (Jun 16, 2015)

Its 4pm here now (gmt)... so there's another hour to go >.<


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh wait it might be in a hour..l idk pa time.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Alas, it's in an hour 

http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/pst-to-gmt-converter


----------



## spamurai (Jun 16, 2015)

You can watch it here, they have a count down too... http://www.e3expo.com


----------



## shunishu (Jun 16, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> You should learn how to tell the time ty


it's funny cause i was right.. ^^


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Haha, they should just say like the times for London, Australia ect to make it easier to convert XD.


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 16, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> It's 15:57 gmt atm so....



i was thinking it was gmt+0, sorry lol. but it's in an hr from now


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah same! We're all idiots XD. I can't wait another hour!!!!!


----------



## Javocado (Jun 16, 2015)

1 hour west coast best coast holla


----------



## Autaven (Jun 16, 2015)

DAMN IT! I was so excited D:


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

shunishu said:


> it's funny cause i was right.. ^^



Noooooo. When you posted it was 69 minutes, not 70, tyvm.


----------



## matt (Jun 16, 2015)

43 MINUTES REMAINING!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 16, 2015)

My 3 hopes:
Animal Crossing for Wii U
Super Mario Galaxy 3
Mario Kart 8 DLC Pack 3 & Beyond


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Hyppppeee (again)


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

40 more minutesssss till the event!


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

wohooo I woke up just in time  !!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 16, 2015)

Boy am I glad I checked this thread. Just woke up and I was totally confused about these time zones. Had an alarm set on my phone for three hours from now... would've been disappointed lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Hype! 25 minutes!!


----------



## Plushieluver101 (Jun 16, 2015)

24-something minutes!


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

Were gonna be seeing some StairFax today!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

All I want is AC Wii U. I would sacrifice happy home designer and star fox for it.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> All I want is AC Wii U. I would sacrifice happy home designer and star fox for it.



HHD sure maybe, but StairFax?!?!?!?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah! I had star fox on my GameCube so I know what it's like. As good as it is, it's animal crossing!!!!
Omg if they do AC I'm gonna buy a Wii U and the game, and Mario kart, and star fox, and everything!!!


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yeah! I had star fox on my GameCube so I know what it's like. As good as it is, it's animal crossing!!!!
> Omg if they do AC I'm gonna buy a Wii U and the game, and Mario kart, and star fox, and everything!!!



With those AC amiibos that leak recently I sure hope they announce it today (AC Wii U)


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 16, 2015)

I'd actually buy Wii U StarFox since I've never played the series before lel

But I bet those graphics would be like hnnng


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Omg yes, I can't breathe arghhh! If they do I will stay a Nintendo fangurl forever!1!1 
It's looking very hopeful!!! Please Nintendo, it's the right choice.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

Starts in 15 minutes! I'm actually pretty excited, this is gonna be the first E3 I've ever watched


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Ahh, I saw last nights and as happy I am that Sony won, I can't wait one minute longer for this!


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

13 minutes people


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

There's audio already coming from the stream...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Got the e3 thing playing the background *mario music intensifies*


----------



## Venn (Jun 16, 2015)

Well it looks like I'm gonna miss the first half hour or so. Just post here so I know what's going on!


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

music soon.. soon we WILL know


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Music is form galaxy. Galaxy remake confirmed.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay, I will post here XD.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Music is form galaxy. Galaxy remake confirmed.


If only it worked like that...


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

You know this event is going to be awesome when they play Mario Galaxy music.

THE HYPE MAAN...


----------



## Justin (Jun 16, 2015)

Everyone get ready for disappointment in 8 minutes!!


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> There's audio already coming from the stream...



At first I thought my iTunes went off lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Cannot contain. 7... Minutes.... Left... AHHH


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Im gonna go get a **** laod of food and jsut sit here watching it and stuffing my face >: D


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Music is form galaxy. Galaxy remake confirmed.



why would they remake galaxy it's not even that old and they literally put it up on the wiiu eshop like 2 months ago


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

Justin said:


> Everyone get ready for disappointment in 8 minutes!!



shh we don't know that yet


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Justin said:


> Everyone get ready for disappointment in 8 minutes!!



Jubs, you have never been more true


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm saving my food just Incase there is no AC Wii u.


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

Justin said:


> Everyone get ready for disappointment in 8 minutes!!



q-q.. all the hype to be drown in sorrow in the end.. thats life :C


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

Ahh I better go make some food and use the bathroom cause I'm not getting up for anything


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Justin said:


> Everyone get ready for disappointment in 8 minutes!!



Yay...

Also, NSMB2 music. I think.


----------



## Coach (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm here hi 

Do we get bells for posting here?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

When you put a ADHD in front of the Nintendo loading page thing for the stream. Bad things happen....


----------



## spamurai (Jun 16, 2015)

Justin said:


> Everyone get ready for disappointment in 8 minutes!!



^^ this is too accurate xD No AC Wii-U for us xD


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> When you put a ADHD in front of the Nintendo loading page thing for the stream. Bad things happen....



the feels are real.. there real.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 16, 2015)

Just remember: there's sure to be a new AC installment in the future xD


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

come on baby 5 more min


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Happy home designer is a spin off, since when were spin offs good! Noo


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

more galaxy music yay


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Mario Galaxy again. 4 minutes till streaming begins.


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> come on baby 5 more min



JUST BREATH.. well have to take deep breaths LOOL


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

4 MINUTES!!! AHHH


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

Ohhhh baby i hopes its better than last year (last year was amazing btw)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

AHHH SAVE ME NOW PLZ I CANT DO THIS *runs away*


----------



## Coach (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope it isn't too long because I have to go out in a while :/


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh boy, 3 minutes left.

I can't contain myself any further...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 16, 2015)

Does anyone know how long it is?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope it's like the longest ever! Soo more things!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 16, 2015)

Theres music on twitch but not Youtube xD


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

i hope they announce legend of zelda modern warfare


----------



## Yatogami (Jun 16, 2015)

My body is so ready for this. ;w;


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Does anyone know how long it is?



51 minutes


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

Just just can't take it ~!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Lol, XD. Just imagine that.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

more mario music


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

MARIO MUSIC


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> i hope they announce legend of zelda modern warfare



I personally want Mario City Simulator.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

2 MINUTES


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo sure loves their Mario. XD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Ahahahaha


----------



## Zane (Jun 16, 2015)

so close, i literally have to force my eyes to stay open zzz its gonna b worth it


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

1 MINUTE UEISHGKUERSYHERGKEKRSUHSGREUYSRHEGKHKRUSEGR


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

One...more...minute...


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

The mario love is here apparently


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

1 MINUTEEE


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

spamurai said:


> Theres music on twitch but not Youtube xD



Can you post the youtube link? I feel as if twitch might start lagging..


----------



## Venn (Jun 16, 2015)

1 minute!


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

lol I couldn't even make my coffee right out of excitement. it's starting


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

30 SECONDS I CAN FEEL IT


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

ITS ON


----------



## Coach (Jun 16, 2015)

Ooooh

Edit:   Muppets really


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

It starts.


----------



## Tael (Jun 16, 2015)

Ahhh, I'm so not ready for this 
pls new starfox


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Freaking Muppets, I love it already.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

MUPPETS


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Omg lol


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Muppets.

Yay!


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

guys this is scaring me


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

REGGIE IS TOO COOL I WISH I WAS HIM OMG


----------



## Yatogami (Jun 16, 2015)

This is far too much for me. owo


----------



## Venn (Jun 16, 2015)

Muppets? What?


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Miyamoto's pupper is creepy asf o 3o


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

OMG ANIMALS


----------



## Coach (Jun 16, 2015)

Star fox?

R.I.P. Slippy


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

STAR FOX WII U IS ABOUT MUPPETS YAY


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

STAR FOX OMFGSQDWEFSJHAG


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

STAR FOX WII U HOLY CRAP


----------



## Yatogami (Jun 16, 2015)

ITS HAPPENING OMG YESSSS


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

starrrr fooooxx is coming babeh!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

STAR FOX IS BACK. AFTER ABOUT 10 YEARS!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

OMFG MUST BUY A WII U


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

OMI OMI OMI OMI EXCITEMENT LEVELS MAX VELOCITY OMG OMG


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Different vehicles to try out, this is amazing.


----------



## sizzles (Jun 16, 2015)

It won't load!


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Star Fox Zero, it's soooo cooolll

I WANT IT NOW


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Also, title is StarFox Zero.

That makes it edgy, right?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

LOL ZERO? HOLIDAY


----------



## Yatogami (Jun 16, 2015)

magnificent.
I.. I have no patience, however.
I WANT IT NOWWWWW


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Now, now announce AC


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 16, 2015)

Never played star fox - maybe I should xD


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

"a game about flying through arches" bruh


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow, they brought back the Star Fox 64 actors again.

Awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mokuren said:


> Never played star fox - maybe I should xD



You should, especially Star Fox 64.

That game is aweesoomeee


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

I had star fox GameCube, I APRROVE

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

transforming ships.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey reggie, hows you doing


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

ITS REGGIE GET HYPE0


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

OMG TRANSFORMING


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Aw, no NX?


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

"the NX, which we'll tell you more about in 2016" reggie, could you not


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

The new Amibo?


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

What a stupid name.. Karthik Bala


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

WE DONT WANT SKYLANDERS OMFG


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

Nobody cares about skylanders, go away


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

Loving the browser figure I WANT!!


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

It's cool that Donkey Kong and Bowser are in Skylanders...

But I don't care.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

I gotta admit, that amiibo design with the turning thing is pretty cool, though


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

I bet I'll never find those amiibo, ever. Unless I want to sell my body to someone else.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I bet I'll never find those amiibo, ever. Unless I want to sell my body to someone else.



Lmao this actually made me laugh. Gj xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

MIYAMOTOS PUPPET IS SCARING ME :{


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

LINK WHAT


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

They're dancing. Make it stop. MAKE IT STOP. REGGIE NO


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Another Toon Link game?


----------



## Yatogami (Jun 16, 2015)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYES
OMG YES


----------



## Coach (Jun 16, 2015)

This better have Wi-fi xD


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 16, 2015)

No please no. I hate toon link xD


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh cool!

A multiplayer Link Between Worlds.

With silly outfits.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

nvm


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Oh cool!
> 
> A multiplayer Link Between Worlds.
> 
> With silly outfits.



this made me giggle lol.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

LMFAO, someone posted in the twitch chat "where do you buy friends?"


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> LMFAO, someone posted in the twitch chat "where do you buy friends?"



lol i saw that


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Tat guy looks like a hamster


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

Wheres AC Wii U tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> Tat guy looks like a hamster



lol he kinda does


----------



## Heyden (Jun 16, 2015)

meh

I could be been sleeping


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

R.I.P Purple Link


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 16, 2015)

omg fasion lady xD The outfits are so... xD


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

Zelda fashion the next hot trend yep yeppers


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Toon Link in a princess dress tho.

This game and fashion man.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Idc about another zelda game atm, I want ac or pokemon or something thats not skylanders/zleda


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

ALSO THERES GONNA BE ONLINE MULTIPLAYER, THANK YOU.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Toon Link in a princess dress tho.
> 
> This game and fashion man.



This game is going to be FAB-ulous.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

OMG


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> This game is going to be FAB-ulous.



FAB-ulouso indeed


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 16, 2015)

Hyrul warriors <3 WAAAANT


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

Skylanders Amiibo? God damn it, I'm gonna have to buy Skylanders now ;-;

Hopefully the fact that it's Skylanders will ensure they're better stocked, though they're still Amiibo soooooo...


The fact they've used DK and Bowser though is really weird. Not that I don't like them, I love DK, it's just so odd to use essentially both Mario's rivals but not Mario himself. Actually, screw  it, I'm glad it's not Mario!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

So that's what the Japanese text under the Hyrule Warriors logo meant. Legends.


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

DIDNT WE JUST hear about this game D=


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Ashas said:


> DIDNT WE JUST hear about this game D=



Yeah, but that was an accidental leak.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

That zelda music was sick not gonna lie


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Ashas said:


> DIDNT WE JUST hear about this game D=



Yea, but it was a leak.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

METROID


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

And here's the Blast Ball game that was played at the World Championships.

And it's Metroid.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

METROIDDDDDDDDD


also these puppets genuinely scare me


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

I knew those games were Metroid Prime games.


----------



## Yatogami (Jun 16, 2015)

omg.
my dreams..
they've been realized! ;w;


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 16, 2015)

OMG LOOKS GREAT! OMG OMG OMG Fire emblem


----------



## Yatogami (Jun 16, 2015)

prefer the Japanese VA more..


----------



## Coach (Jun 16, 2015)

She just ruined that dress


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

FIREEEEE EMBLEMMM


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

"You are my child now"

Said every pedophile ever. gj nintendo.


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh thanks, Nintendo...Metroid ****ing mini games.


*flips table*


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh great weeb crap


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Lmao when that deer was on top of that blue haired woman in the FE trailer so many people in the chat were going " HENTAI HENTAI"


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Lmao when that deer was on top of that blue haired woman in the FE trailer so many people in the chat were going " HENTAI HENTAI"



omg chats are amazing aren't they xD


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

want this game so prettyful~!!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

I love how when people assume that it's "weeb crap" It's going to be bad, even though they haven't played it themselves.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Banana? AC?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

XENOBLADE X, GIVE US A RELEASE DATE PLEASE!


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

XENOBLADE DONKEY KONG CONFIRMED


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Xenoblad Chronicles X, awesome.


----------



## Yatogami (Jun 16, 2015)

YASSSSS
XENOBLADE FTW


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 16, 2015)

I need this in my life! XENOBLADE D:


----------



## Coach (Jun 16, 2015)

OMG


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Happy home!


----------



## Coach (Jun 16, 2015)

Female Lyle


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

omg time for achhd this looks amazing


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

VILLAGERS FROM GAMCEUB


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

More Happy Home Designer thing.

And that Lyle clone is called Liolette.

And Carrie from the original Animal Crossing is back


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

YES


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

oh ym god there's gonna be chandliers I'm crying

AC AMIIBO FESTIVAL WHAT


----------



## Coach (Jun 16, 2015)

A party game???


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 16, 2015)

Whaat Animal party? xD


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Animal Crossing Mario Party.

pfffffffffff,


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 16, 2015)

lol ac mario party style???


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

NO I WANT AC WII U NOT MARIO PARTY AC STYLEE


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

disappointment is real ;C


----------



## Zane (Jun 16, 2015)

this is the biggest troll ive ever seen in my life LOL ac amiibo festival


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 16, 2015)

Amiibo festival ahaha no just no xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

NO


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

I AM DISSAPOINTED NINTENDO


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

SHUT UP NINTENDO I DONT CARE ANYMORE


----------



## Autaven (Jun 16, 2015)

WHAT THE FISH WAS THAT. IT'S AWFUL


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Lmao someone jsut said "Is she an amiibo" Lmao


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

I WANT HHD OKAY its right up my alley!!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

The dissapointment is real here. lol


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

HHD looks cool, Animal Crossing Party looks eh

- - - Post Merge - - -

BUT WHERE THE F IS AC WII U


----------



## Byngo (Jun 16, 2015)

:c

I was flipping out when I seen Isabelle out in the gamepad, I was for sure it would be for AC Wii U 

smh


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

NO, NINTENDO FORGET YOU


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 16, 2015)

Atleast we got an announcement for an AC Wii U game.  Sure, it wouldn't NEARLY be as good as the next official game, but it's pretty cool. ^-^


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Natty said:


> :c
> 
> I was flipping out when I seen Isabelle out in the gamepad, I was for sure it would be for AC Wii U
> 
> smh



This so much. I literally shat mai pants when I saw the isabelle amiibo and then it showed that garbage .-.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> WHERE THE F IS AC WII U


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Mario Yoshi?

Did they use the Fusion technique?


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

MIYAMOTO STOP WITH YOUR FREAKY PUPPET


----------



## Byngo (Jun 16, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> This so much. I literally shat mai pants when I saw the isabelle amiibo and then it showed that garbage .-.



All I have left to hope for is something Paper Mario related


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

NO JUST NO GO AWAY


----------



## Coach (Jun 16, 2015)

Pokeman! xD


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

Not pokemon


----------



## HHoney (Jun 16, 2015)

HAPPY HOME DESIGNER LOOKS AWESOME! Not what I expected! Isabelle! Plots of land! Training Tom Nook!


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

That was the biggest troll ever for a new Wii U game, I love you Nintendo.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Lmao all I just saw in the chat when Yo kai came on was 

"pokemon"
Pokemon?
POKEMON POKEMON
THIS ISNT POKEMOBN
WTF

Im dying omg


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 16, 2015)

Uhm... Yokai watch...? xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

YESSS


----------



## Autaven (Jun 16, 2015)

Happy Home Design looks really cute, but I am so deflated that we don't have AC WiiU.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

WOAH, A MARIO AND LUIGI AND PAPER MARIO CROSSOVER!!!!
I LOVE THIS ALREADY


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

What? PAPER MARIO AND MARIO AND LUIGI CROSSOVER?


----------



## ACking (Jun 16, 2015)

.... I'm pleasantly surprised by Amiibo Festival... but I also wasn't expecting anything AC related besides a more in-depth trailer of Happy Home... idk this could just be me.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

OMG MARIO AND LUIGI AND PAPER MARIO CROSSOVER


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm at work and can't stream but MAN...reading through the last few pages of this thread was amazing. Thanks guys! It was almost like watching it myself...sorta.


----------



## Bosca (Jun 16, 2015)

Happy Home looks a lot better than I thought, but that other game is a mess and really not what I was looking for.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

You guys are all like "NENTENDO WHY?!?!? I AM DISAPPOINT!!!111!" when I'm sitting here shaking because I'm so excited.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 16, 2015)

eww tennis xD


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

A new Mario Tennis game, sweet.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

NO PLEASE I KNOW ITS TOO LATE BUT I BEG NINTENDO, A PROPER AC GAME


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

Mokuren said:


> eww tennis xD



screw you buddy xD


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh well, at least I still have my New Leaf town to take care of.

Also, Mario Tennis for the Wii U. I've been itching to try that.


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

I know what i'm buying this summer okay


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

This conference is alright so far


----------



## Byngo (Jun 16, 2015)

Disappointed by that Paper Mario/Mario & Luigi crossover. It looks like it'd be similar to Sticker Star. I'd prefer a simple HD remaster of TTYD. :|


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 16, 2015)

The paper Mario X Mario&Luigi game looks Hype af!


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 16, 2015)

He can turn into wii fit trainer? WTF XD


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

Mario in a high heel omg xD


----------



## FlaretheBlaire (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry, but just not interested in Mario Maker. I hope Nintendo has something great up their sleeves next.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Natty said:


> Disappointed by that Paper Mario/Mario & Luigi crossover. It looks like it'd be similar to Sticker Star. I'd prefer a simple HD remaster of TTYD. :|



Actually it looks like something out of Mario and Luigi Dream Team.

I wanted a HD remaster of TTYD too, but that can wait.

- - - Post Merge - - -

11th of September for Mario Maker...AWUGHHHHHHHH


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Super Mario Maker getting released on 9/11

Nintendo is insensitive.

JK


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

NO NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

I really don't get all the fuss for Mario Maker. It's something that's existed in various flash games and ROM hacks for years.


It's nice that they're releasing it but really, I just don't get the hype for it. It would be a nice addition along side a full game but...eh...


----------



## Zane (Jun 16, 2015)

Wooly World lady pictured with NA's entire stock of Yarn Yoshi amiibo

this would be funnier if I actually had a screenshot


----------



## Byngo (Jun 16, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Actually it looks like something out of Mario and Luigi Dream Team.
> 
> I wanted a HD remaster of TTYD too, but that can wait.
> 
> ...



The only Mario RPG I like is Paper Mario. The Mario and Luigi ones are eh


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

and kids.

Let the hate begin.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Only way they can bring this back is pokemon. Otherwise dissapointment


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

ok now i feel disappointed


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 16, 2015)

I expected SO much more from Nintendo!


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Lmao I thought that ice guy was sculpting a penis xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

no, Nintendo go away. No never


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Lmao I thought that ice guy was sculpting a penis xD



You gotta stop thinking dirty thoughts.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2015)

I take it back! I was thinking, why on EARTH is Happy Home Designer full price? NOW I KNOW WHY. 

I'm buying! <3 SO MUCH HYPE.


----------



## Eevees (Jun 16, 2015)

Loved it, really pumped for HHD. Not too bad nintendo


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

HHD is good, but I was sure there was a full AC Wii U game coming.


----------



## Coach (Jun 16, 2015)

I want to get a Wii-U even more now! 

I want Amiibo party quite a lot to be honest


----------



## Mick (Jun 16, 2015)

So bummed about mario party crossing instead of an actual AC.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah, I'm getting a Wii U now. But now I have to wait a year for e3 2016 and NX and AC Wii U NO NINTENDO I DONT WANT TO WAIT


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Im so dissapointed omg. That was depressing. The one that excited me teh most was yarn yoshi tbh <_>


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

ech, i don't want to see gameplay.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo: Masters of Hype and Trolling.

This was great.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 16, 2015)

Animal Crossing amiibo Party actually looked pretty decent, and I actually want Happy Home Designer now (which better come with the amiibo adapter, I know it did in Japan), but the rest was really disappointing tbh. I regret expecting a lot.

EDIT: It's called amiibo Festival oh OK lol


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 16, 2015)

That was an accurate representation of my week. It sucked.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone else notice they seem to just be mashing stuff together now instead of giving things their own full game?


----------



## Zane (Jun 16, 2015)

im so bitter


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

It was okay overall. Just like how IGN rates every game ever.


----------



## Improv (Jun 16, 2015)

probably the worst thing i've ever watched


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Improv said:


> probably the worst thing i've ever watched



Bit of an exaggeration buddy. You've seen worse. Admit it.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

Wait. Hold up. Now that they're doing gameplay, does that mean they're done talking about new games?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

wow this was so disappointing. no Metroid, no animal crossing U, no mario sunshine, no gamecube games on eshop or more wii games on eshop. sigh
at least theres foxie and the mario and luigi/paper mario collide game that I'm excited about, and X looks stunning


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> Wait. Hold up. Now that they're doing gameplay, does that mean they're done talking about new games?



Yep, prepare for the disappointment.


----------



## russiancars (Jun 16, 2015)

I came in not expecting much and I came out with that expectation met, at least.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 16, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> Wait. Hold up. Now that they're doing gameplay, does that mean they're done talking about new games?



They said "Thank you for watching" right before they started gameplay, so I guess it's over :/


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Bit of an exaggeration buddy. You've seen worse. Admit it.



Boku no Pico was better than whatever I jsut watched.


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

Well...I am disappoint.


I was expecting more stuff I hadn't seen yet. This was mostly just a recap of stuff I've already seen with maybe a few extra seconds of gameplay footage.



Animal Crossing Party though? Lol. I'm buying it just out of principle that Mario isn't in it.

In any case, at least AC Party brought the existence of actual Amiibo figures for AC rather than just cards. I doubt they would exist otherwise. I'm gonna stalk the internet and wait for that damn Isabelle Amiibo to crop up for pre-order!


----------



## Venn (Jun 16, 2015)

I FINALLY GET HOME AND ITS OVER...


----------



## Tael (Jun 16, 2015)

Well it was worth waiting hours for Starfox and Zelda, but not announcing ac:u was probably one of the biggest dissapointment I've had for a long time :c


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 16, 2015)

I love how everyone was expecting AC U because they made themselves believe it was coming. There was no proof a new AC is even in the works guys.


----------



## Improv (Jun 16, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Bit of an exaggeration buddy. You've seen worse. Admit it.



lol no i actually haven't i'm not excited about anything at all the entire event looked like trash

i'm not ur 'buddy' either, don't flatter urself


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

All I wanted was Pokemon...


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 16, 2015)

really, Mario & Luigi Paper Jam and the 4 swords-esque game were really the only thing that got me hyped this presentation.


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> wow this was so disappointing. no Metroid





Erm, excuse me, did you not see those fabulous mini-games?


Game of the Year right there. No, game of the decade...WAIT....*THE* Game.


Other devs may as well stop what they're doing because Metroid something on the 3DS has won the title of '*the* game'.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow. I kind of take that back. I'm disappointed. even though I don't have a wii u, it really sucks that there isn't going to be an ac wii u anytime soon


----------



## Murray (Jun 16, 2015)

rip nintendo, you tried (not)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, I guess it's time to get some chocolate and stuff my face...


----------



## Heyden (Jun 16, 2015)

enough zelda, there's too much zelda games smh


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 16, 2015)

Aaaand back to our normal lives.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

With all the time and resources they've used to make ac plaza, hhd, and amiibo festival they could've made a full ac game. :\


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

No one buy any of this garbage. Then they wont make sequels and e3 wil be better next year


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 16, 2015)

Hahaha Animal crossing Festival


----------



## matt (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm laughing hard


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

The only games I'm really interested in are HHD and MARIO LUIGI paper jam

Star Fox and MARIO Tennis look cool too I guess


----------



## matt (Jun 16, 2015)

It must be some sort of a joke


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 16, 2015)

Well they didn't announce another Animal Crossing and there's some form of Paper Mario that at least resembles it's genre so I think I survived.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

I am slightly impressed that on happy home designer you can design the plot around a house and put stuff outisde but otherwise no..


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 16, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I am slightly impressed that on happy home designer you can design the plot around a house and put stuff outisde but otherwise no..



I just want the New 3DS XL bundle for the game (which will hopefully be released in NA too), the game looks pretty good right now. amiibo Festival is a no though, having to buy the amiibo to play the game (which better not be fully priced) is too much. I wouldn't be surprised if two amiibo came with the game even.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 16, 2015)

Paper Jam looks pretty interesting but I'm annoyed it's a "mashup" game rather than to each its own. I've recently fallen in love with the Mario & Luigi games but this one doesn't look right because it has too much of a 3D aspect for Mario & Luigi. Granted it has to be for the Paper Mario part to work but still.

Would've liked a NEW Paper Mario. And no TTYD remakes please. I still play that game constantly and there's really nothing to remake.


----------



## Tael (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay but it wasn't that bad (unless the game people wanted was AC U or Pokemon)
Personally I think e3 has been good this year so far haha ^^'


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> No one buy any of this garbage. Then they wont make sequels and e3 wil be better next year




I fear that if we don't buy that ****ty Metroid game, they'll think it's because we don't like Metroid rather than because we think that particular game is an utter joke.



I wouldn't mind them releasing or announcing it alongside a proper Metroid game. I would buy it just for multiplayer with my friend...But as the actual Metroid game I've waited for? No, screw you, Nintendo.




AC Festival though...That's a GOTY right there. But seriously, I legit want it.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> All I wanted was Pokemon...



at least there's pokemon on the 3ds, all I wanted was metroid regardless of the platform but guess I'll have to kiss that idea goodbye, until the next console/handheld...boo


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm livid

Nintendo knows that we want an animal crossing for the Wii U so they take the complete piss and literally make an animal crossing-themed mario party...

is this some sort of joke?
I'm so angry and disappointed at the same time. **** you, Nintendo. I'm done.


----------



## russiancars (Jun 16, 2015)

I suppose I'm just glad they didn't release more Super Smash Bros content. They be milking that cash-cow.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> I fear that if we don't buy that ****ty Metroid game, they'll think it's because we don't like Metroid rather than because we think that particular game is an utter joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's not metroid! just because it has it in the name doesn't make it one, even samus didn't bother to make an appearance XD


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

Star fox Wii u 
Animal crossing mario party
and a new spin off 4-swords zelda game which is literally just made from link between world's engine and design..

Well this E3 so far has been an enormous and utter disappointment...


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I'm livid
> 
> Nintendo knows that we want an animal crossing for the Wii U so they take the complete piss and literally make an animal crossing-themed mario party...
> 
> ...



yeah it was boring just watching the trailer XD


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 16, 2015)

But now technically we can't complain since we asked for "an Animal Crossing [game] for Wii U" and that's what they gave us.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Star fox Wii u
> Animal crossing mario party
> and a new spin off 4-swords zelda game which is literally just made from link between world's engine and design..
> 
> Well this E3 so far has been an enormous and utter disappointment...



don't forget mario maker which was the "main" focus of the event....like 90% of the event smh


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> that's not metroid! just because it has it in the name doesn't make it one, even samus didn't bother to make an appearance XD



What? This is *the* Metroid we've been waiting for.


Move over, Super Metroid, there's a new best Metroid game ever!


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 16, 2015)

russiancars said:


> I suppose I'm just glad they didn't release more Super Smash Bros content. They be milking that cash-cow.



I really hope you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jun 16, 2015)

Huge letdown.

This is clearly why they held the Nintendo World Championships this year.

But faking out on that new Animal Crossing game was the biggest blow. I couldn't be more disappointed.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow. This E3 was the worst E3 I have ever watched. It sucked big time. No I'm not interested in Mario Party disguised as Animal Crossing. Wow. What a letdown.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Lmao the dislikes on the animal crossing Amibo festival is real


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

I think the disappointment I'm feeling rn is the same feeling that parents of bronies have when their kids "come-out" as mlp lovers.

Seriously though, I don't even know how to react... I've been waiting all year for this. In fact, ever since they announced that they were discontinuing the the villager plaza. This is what they've been working on, two spin-off games. One of which looks pretty decent, the other looks ****ing horrendous. 

why is nintendo playing a sonic boom on us?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> What? This is *the* Metroid we've been waiting for.
> 
> 
> Move over, Super Metroid, there's a new best Metroid game ever!



the funny thing is that I actually played and finished super metroid for the first time a few days ago which got me more hyped lol.
you know what? guess I'll have to finally accept buying metroid other m because I'm pretty sure it's less disappointing


----------



## Cress (Jun 16, 2015)

Wait, where was Trevor?
Didn't he replace Bill?


----------



## Mick (Jun 16, 2015)

There's just too many spin-offs in the list. I haven't seen a single game that I can get excited for.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow... that sucked so much. I legit thought we were getting a new main Animal Crossing for Wii U... and we get a (better) Mario Party clone... 

?


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

I love how nintendo work and devote so much time on crappy spin off titles instead of just giving us a main series game

they really are greedy


----------



## Amissapanda (Jun 16, 2015)

"At least there's still Splatoon to pick up some pieces of my broken heart," I whisper to myself soothingly, petting the game cover.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 16, 2015)

What a big middle finger to nintendo fans


----------



## Tael (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm just watching the whole thing with some hope of a surprise announcement lol


----------



## Mick (Jun 16, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What a big middle finger to nintendo fans



Your signature is so fitting.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 16, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-GIveAP_wtg

Look at the dislikes on the trailer... xD


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> the funny thing is that I actually played and finished super metroid for the first time a few days ago which got me more hyped lol.
> you know what? guess I'll have to finally accept buying metroid other m because I'm pretty sure it's less disappointing



Other M really isn't that bad anyway...It also costs like ?2 so even if it's bad, you've got your moneys worth in an hour.


----------



## Cress (Jun 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Lmao the dislikes on the animal crossing Amibo festival is real



56 likes
268 dislikes
XD

Wait the new Metroid has over 700 dislikes. XP


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 16, 2015)

Did everyone forget about Splatoon? Why would they release another main title like AC when Splatoon just came out?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

alright, now that this _amazing_ event is over guess it's time to go back to playing Splatoon, pretty sure some of ya'll wanna join XD


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-GIveAP_wtg
> 
> Look at the dislikes on the trailer... xD



Oh god.

I never knew that a spinoff can piss so many people off.


----------



## russiancars (Jun 16, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> I really hope you're being sarcastic.



Funny thing is that I'm not at all. Hahaha.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Did everyone forget about Splatoon? Why would they release another main title like AC when Splatoon just came out?



Exactly.

The announcement over a new Animal Crossing game was made a month ago, and they just started development on it.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Like I said in the E3 disappointment thread, I think people should stop expect so much from E3. They're setting themselves up for disappointment that way.


----------



## russiancars (Jun 16, 2015)

As far as my interests go, I'll be getting this Mario Party-- I mean, Animal Crossing Festival game if they release a Brewster amiibo.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The announcement over a new Animal Crossing game was made a month ago, and they just started development on it.



I also agree. I'm fine with playing New Leaf a little longer to be honest.


----------



## Tael (Jun 16, 2015)

But its been less than three years since new leaf was released, it was four years between city folk and new leaf (correct me if I'm wrong) so it makes sense to make us wait if you think about it


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Did everyone forget about Splatoon? Why would they release another main title like AC when Splatoon just came out?



For people that don't want Splatoon I guess?


But expecting AC:U is silly anyway considering those guys were actually working on Splatoon. If they made both, those guys would never see their homes.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 16, 2015)

Lol half the videos nintendo released on youtube have more dislikes then likes xD


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 16, 2015)

Ithe said:


> But its been less than three years since new leaf was released, it was four years between city folk and new leaf (correct me if I'm wrong) so it makes sense to make us wait if you think about it



But meanwhile New Leaf is still going strong. I still see commercials about it when they talk about the 3DS XL.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> For people that don't want Splatoon I guess?
> 
> 
> But expecting AC:U is silly anyway considering those guys were actually working on Splatoon. If they made both, those guys would never see their homes.



Or their wives/husbands, and kids.


----------



## Cress (Jun 16, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Like I said in the E3 disappointment thread, I think people should stop expect so much from E3. They're setting themselves up for disappointment that way.



That's also the image Nintendo builds for themselves. They live up to it in other years most certainly, but no way did they get CLOSE to their usual standards this year. It was pretty much a new Starfox (which we already knew about) with a ton of spin offs.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Did everyone forget about Splatoon? Why would they release another main title like AC when Splatoon just came out?



more importantly why would they announce ANOTHER party game straight after that new mario one that came out like 1 month ago

Nintendo need to get their priorities straight. People on this forum could do better work
First the name of the Wii U
then the name of the "new" 3ds xl
now all of this spin-off crap and bad marketing decisions...

there sure as hell better be a surprise announcement sometime soon


----------



## Tael (Jun 16, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> But meanwhile New Leaf is still going strong. I still see commercials about it when they talk about the 3DS XL.



That's what I'm trying to say, I don't see why people want to push new leaf away so fast cause it's still an enjoyable game that a lot of people play regularly


----------



## russiancars (Jun 16, 2015)

Meanwhile, I'm still waiting for a Pokemon Snap reboot, but that's definitely not going to happen.

The rumors for that generated the most disappointment I'd ever experienced by watching a video on my computer so I don't get hyped for this anymore.


----------



## FlaretheBlaire (Jun 16, 2015)

I think I'm more interested in Amiibo Festival than Happy Home Designer... XD


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

Ithe said:


> That's what I'm trying to say, I don't see why people want to push new leaf away so fast cause it's still an enjoyable game that a lot of people play regularly



has nothing to do with an ac on wii u so please dont even try to feed the idea that the wii u doesnt need a mainstream AC game bcause we are all so angry right now

dont even attempt it, little girl


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Nintendo need to get their priorities straight. People on this forum could do better work




Whoa! Now now! Let's not say something we might regret!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 16, 2015)

Blazing Grace said:


> I think I'm more interested in Amiibo Festival than Happy Home Designer... XD


HHD is terrible, I'm not a fan of the Sims in general so that's probably why, Amiibo festival looks like a Mario Party game :'D

Mario & Luigi Paper Jam has made me expand dong, I LOVED Dream Team so I know it's going to be awesome!


----------



## Javocado (Jun 16, 2015)

that presentation flopped
only thing i'm hype for is new amoobi's, paper jam, and bob in ac amiibo festival


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> wow this was so disappointing. no Metroid, no animal crossing U, *no mario sunshine, no gamecube games on eshop or more wii games on eshop*. sigh
> at least theres foxie and the mario and luigi/paper mario collide game that I'm excited about, and X looks stunning



Yeah, I am disappointed about this too. I wanted to see more eshop games being announced. There are only 3 N64 games, no GameCube games, and almost no Wii games. And the E3 said nothing about it.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> Whoa! Now now! Let's not say something we might regret!



A 10 year old could see the complication of calling a console a "new 3ds"


----------



## Tael (Jun 16, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> has nothing to do with an ac on wii u so please dont even try to feed the idea that the wii u doesnt need a mainstream AC game bcause we are all so angry right now
> 
> dont even attempt it, little girl



Pls calm down little girl, I never said it shouldn't come to wii u, I'm just saying that new leaf is still a widely played game, which it is.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

Javocado said:


> that presentation flopped
> only thing i'm hype for is new amoobi's, paper jam, and bob in ac amiibo festival



YES AND THE FACT THAT SOME VILLAGERS THAT ARENT IN NEW LEAF ARE REAPPEARING IN THIS NEW GAME

THAT UGLY KANGAROO AINT BEEN SEEN SINCE THE GAMECUBE DAYS

#bringketchupback

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ithe said:


> Pls calm down little girl, I never said it shouldn't come to wii u, I'm just saying that new leaf is still a widely played game, which it is.



Because Jarrad is clearly a little girl's name

why did you say that? do you think we're all totally oblivious to the fact that new leaf is still played today?


like have you not taken into account that this is an *animal crossing fan forum*??


----------



## lars708 (Jun 16, 2015)

UGH this was the WORST E3 presentation EVER! I am not going to buy any of these except for Mario Maker and maybe the Paper Mario thingy if the final version looks interesting enough...


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

im gna stop before I get banned by the dictatorship


----------



## lars708 (Jun 16, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> like have you not taken into account that this is an *animal crossing fan forum*??



#Rekt xD No seriously 1-0 for Jarrad!


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope they announce Metroid Football is also coming to Wii U.


Soo mch hipe


----------



## Tael (Jun 16, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> YES AND THE FACT THAT SOME VILLAGERS THAT ARENT IN NEW LEAF ARE REAPPEARING IN THIS NEW GAME
> 
> THAT UGLY KANGAROO AINT BEEN SEEN SINCE THE GAMECUBE DAYS
> 
> ...



And what about my name makes you assume I'm a little girl? 
I am aware what forums I'm on, I was replying to someone who was saying new leaf was still strong and didn't mean to start an argument :c


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

Ithe said:


> And what about my name makes you assume I'm a little girl?
> I am aware what forums I'm on, I was replying to someone who was saying new leaf was still strong and didn't mean to start an argument :c



sry im just v angry right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

I assume you know why


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 16, 2015)

The general consensus about this


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

Animal crossing for the Wii U, Nintendo?



Spoiler


----------



## Cress (Jun 16, 2015)

So the new Skylanders game is coming out on 3DS and Wii. Not Wii U, but the regular old Wii. XD


----------



## Tael (Jun 16, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> sry im just v angry right now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I assume you know why



I'm sorry if I sounded rude, hopefully we'll get a surprise announcement at the end, though the chances are slim

Edit: It seems I did get rekt haha


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> I hope they announce Metroid Football is also coming to Wii U.
> 
> 
> Soo mch hipe



gosh pls don't feed them ideas! we don't want another metroid pinball...alright I'll stop there

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol I wanted to go back to playing Splatoon but reading the comments is more entertaining XD


----------



## Cress (Jun 16, 2015)

https://twitter.com/AceStarThe3rd/status/610871095009349632?s=01
It's sad I would actually want this.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

Does anybody know what music they're using for their streams? Is it a mario galaxy theme?


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

Apparently there's some leaked images from the new Metroid that they didn't show!



Spoiler: Hype!











Spoiler: Boxart!?








Da hipe iz reel


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> Apparently there's some leaked images from the new Metroid that they didn't show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this went completely over my head

please explain


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> Da hipe iz reel


Might aswell just make a collab with The Metroid and Fifa series, perfect couple.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 16, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> this went completely over my head
> 
> please explain



The Blast Ball thing that they showed off during the Championships resembles soccer and was apart of the Metroid game they showed off today, so, yeah.


----------



## Cress (Jun 16, 2015)

They were playing Smash for half an hour and I watched it thinking they would show a new character trailer since and they weren't finished announcing everything yet.
But nope, they just played the 3 new characters (in timed of course because Nintendo hates stock for reasons.) So we probably won't see anything else new. ;/


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 16, 2015)

Dear god, the bell tree logo...

Reggie stop ;_;


----------



## spamurai (Jun 16, 2015)

I laughed as soon as I refreshed the screen... if only they were gif's and dancing :L


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

That miyamoto puppet genuinely scared the **** out of me everytime it appeared on screen...


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 16, 2015)

Jesus, I leave for 2 hours and come back to creepy puppets staring into my soul.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo: "We heard you all wanted a new Animal Crossing on WiiU."
Shows a spin-off game of Animal Crossing, it's a party game

"We heard you all wanted a new Metroid game"
Shows a spin-off game with no Samus

"We heard you all wanted a new Paper Mario game"
Shows a spin-off game mushing Paper Mario Sticker Star and Mario and Luigi: Dream Team


----------



## Brad (Jun 16, 2015)

Jesus, Nintendo. I knew you were out of touch, but, just when it started to seem like you were catching up....


Ugh. That was completely awful. You **** the bed.


----------



## Venn (Jun 16, 2015)

"This is all about transformation..."
This is not what I had in mind..


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

Venice said:


> "This is all about transformation..."
> This is not what I had in mind..




It was less like transforming into something new and fresh (like they intended) and more 'transforming' like when that dog mutated in the movie 'the Fly'.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 16, 2015)

That was, hands down, the most disappointing E3 event I've seen in years. I'm honestly shocked at how little they had to show off.

I'm just hoping this isn't them pretty much saying the Wii U is done because of the NX supposedly coming out next year.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Look at those puppets.  Mocking us.  Laughing at us.  Ah!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 16, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> "We heard you all wanted a new Paper Mario game"
> Shows a spin off game mushing Sticker Star and Dream Team



At least it looks promising.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 16, 2015)

Idk if this was posted anywhere but they posted this

"[Iwata] until midnight, thank you for seeing. We take very seriously the various opinions for this year's Digital Event, I would like to continue our efforts to be able to meet future, more and more of our expectations. # Iwatter"

This was translated


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 16, 2015)

Was there anything Pokemon related announced aside from Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon?


----------



## Cress (Jun 16, 2015)

shinkuzame said:


> Was there anything Pokemon related announced aside from Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon?



They didn't even talk about Mystery Dungeol lel


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> They didn't even talk about Mystery Dungeol lel



they spoke about it after E3 where they released a trailer


----------



## Ramza (Jun 16, 2015)

Puppets were the only good thing revealed.


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 16, 2015)

I only caught wind of the trailer and I didn't watch Nintendo Direct, so I was just seeking info. 
Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 17, 2015)

Ramza said:


> Puppets were the only good thing revealed.



but they didnt reveal a muppets game... whyyyy

-- did you notice how reggie basically forced the skylanders guy to say how amazing it was to work with nintendo and how much freedom they gave them? i imagine that co-op was a lot of pain

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> they spoke about it after E3 where they released a trailer




so they just wanted everyone to be dissappointed and not know about the good games coming.. hm


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

shunishu said:


> but they didnt reveal a muppets game... whyyyy
> 
> -- did you notice how reggie basically forced the skylanders guy to say how amazing it was to work with nintendo and how much freedom they gave them? i imagine that co-op was a lot of pain
> 
> ...



Lol, new game released!  Reggie and the Nintendo Muppets Adventure!


----------

